# Cost of a con?



## haiskyex3 (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm thinking about going to my first con soon, maybe in the next year or so when I can get the funds together.
So what does the cost of going to these look like? Say, maybe, AnthroCon? As in, membership (I'd try and pre-reg), food, hotel, all that good stuff. If it helps, I'd fly out from Chicago, or Milwaukee.
Just trying to lay out my year, thought I'd ask. Sorry if this is already answered somewhere, I checked the stickies and nothing was satisfying so I figured I'd post something rather than dig through hundreds of old threads  
Thanks guys! 
~Skye


----------



## Crocdragon (Apr 25, 2012)

haiskyex3 said:


> I'm thinking about going to my first con soon, maybe in the next year or so when I can get the funds together.
> So what does the cost of going to these look like? Say, maybe, AnthroCon? As in, membership (I'd try and pre-reg), food, hotel, all that good stuff. If it helps, I'd fly out from Chicago, or Milwaukee.
> Just trying to lay out my year, thought I'd ask. Sorry if this is already answered somewhere, I checked the stickies and nothing was satisfying so I figured I'd post something rather than dig through hundreds of old threads
> Thanks guys!
> ~Skye



It varies, but an estimated amount could be $300-$400 in total for all of those expenses. Even higher sometimes. Registering for the con itself is fair, varying from $30 to $40 to $50. So that's not bad. It's the traveling and hotels that really dig into your wallet.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 25, 2012)

I have to pay around 200$ for the bus ticket to and from Montreal, about 60$ or so for the hotel room before the plane, 450$ for the plane ticket itself, then you know the rest.  Con, hotel, food, dealer's room.  So yeah, I saved about 1000$.


----------



## haiskyex3 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your great answers :3 Going to try and make MFF this year, but it might not happen D: It all depends on my schedule. It might be better to wait until Skye is done anyway. Trying to save up 7 or 8 hundred before I go anywhere too... I don't plan on spending it all but you never know.


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 30, 2012)

Ibuuyk said:


> I have to pay around 200$ for the bus ticket to and from Montreal, about 60$ or so for the hotel room before the plane, 450$ for the plane ticket itself, then you know the rest.  Con, hotel, food, dealer's room.  So yeah, I saved about 1000$.


Ohmigawd, ur goin to the Montreal thingie too? Meet meeeeeeee


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 30, 2012)

Hiderimty said:


> Ohmigawd, ur goin to the Montreal thingie too? Meet meeeeeeee



Uhm, no.  But the airport's in Montreal.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 30, 2012)

I would recommend having at least enough money to get one nice badge from one of the artists even if they charge more than $30. This is your one time to indulge yourself with something expensive.


----------



## FrAnkTHeHotDoG (Apr 30, 2012)

oh my gosh cons are so expensive i want to go to one but i spend my money on food instead


----------

